# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  log shipping

## narges navadehgi

با سلام و خسته نباشيد به همه
من يه log shipping بين دو تا sql  سرور 2000 را ه انداختم و تمامي مراحل ا ش هم با مو فقيت انجام شد  اما پس از ايجاد database مورد نظر در مقصد به حالت read only از نوع stand by از بين 4 تا job ايي كه تو سرور مقصد ايجاد مي شه فقط job restore اجرا نمي شه وقتي error log اش رو ميخونم پيغام sqlmaint.exe failed مي ده مي خواستم اگه مي شه راهنماييم كنين بازم ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما ببینید روی سرور دوم Sql Agent فعال هست؟ اگر در حال اجراست Error Log اونو مشاهده کنید و متن خطای اصلی رو اینجاد قرار بدید.

----------

